

Minimalistic Wikipedia in “real pages” - minsu
http://buk.io/@en/Einstein/0.00001

======
Nadya
I like the idea, but I think it would be better if the sections were sectioned
off properly. That and better navigation (arrows or hjkl)

Many sections flow into the wrong title by too large a degree. For example,
Section 2.14 gets cut off in the middle of the first sentence and the rest is
included in Section 2.15. This makes it more annoying to read, rather than
easier to read.

~~~
minsu
Thanks for your feedback. Try to use arrows(they should work) and spacebar.
For the sections, will try to figure out how to keep them in more logical way.
Regards.

